# Worst Location For A Waterleak Ever...



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a 300BH that, aside from a few smaller issues, has served us excellently for the past 2 years. On a week+ vacation last week, I noticed a pool of water coming from directly under the stove of all places. I figured it was a spill and picked it up, but on further review it is something much more serious. I fully drenched 3 beach towels full of water from the main floor as well as under the sink where the garbage can goes. Freaking out, I started to investigate/feel for drips or leaks.

Here is what I know- the sink pipes (supply and drain) are ferfectly dry, as is the floor beneath it. The leak is audible (drip, drip, drip), but not visible because it seems to be in the next cabinet compartment over from the sink (The stove, oven, electrical panel).

I'm leaning towards it being one of the lines that goes to the camp kitchen being split or a union being broke, but I did want to ask on here to see if anyone has experienced a leak like this. It just randomly happened in the middle of vacation, and I don't even use the camp kitchen!

My course of action is to remove the camp kitchen plastic box and access the area from outside. Hopefully I'll be able to find what I need to find that way as opposed to ripping the interior apart to trace down a flipping leak.

Wish me luck, and offer advice if you have it!!!


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I chased a small leak for two years. My leak would appear on a tray that was located under the sink trap. It would not leak all the time; just would magically appear. I would feel around all of the fitting and they were dry...even replaced the kitchen faucet. I found my leak to be a slightly under tightened water connection to the faucet. Took a pliers to it and snugged up the fitting and the leak went away.
Check the fittings again, my bet is you will find it there.

bbwb


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Unfortunately, I no information to share regarding tracking down the leak, but I am curious. Were you hooked up to a city water supply or were you being supplied from the fresh water tank / 12 volt water pump? If you were on a city water connection, were you using a pressure regulator?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It would be easier to remove the stove then the outside kitchen to get at it. Only 4 or 5 screws and a gas fitting and the stove is on the floor.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

If you have the small stove/sink combo outside kitchen like I have, I would think it would be easier to remove the faucet from the outside, pull it out an inch or two and check the hot and cold water connection fittings on the rear of the faucet.
Also, try turning on your water pump to see if it cycles every couple of minutes with all faucets off. This will tell you if you have a water supply plumbing leak.
Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

same thing on mine. I removed the outside kitchen. It was like six screws. the pipe had a split fitting. Simple $5 part from Lowes to fix, then put kitchen back in and re caulk. Took about an hour to fix it. The outside kitchen on mine came out as all one piece with enough stretch on hoses to see what the problem was. I did it at a campground.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

After my second little leak I went over every connection. Many were loose just not leaking. I will bet you find a fitting loose somewhere.

After you find it go over the whole thing you will find more.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

wow, thanks a lot for the feedback- you guys (gals) never disappoint! To clarify-

- This was on a city connection with a proper pressure regulator installed right at the spigot before going into my inline filter...

- I did not check to see if the holding tank/pump combo garnered the same results. I am 100% sure there is a leak, so I would only assume that it would be the same... I was simply worried about damage control at that point.

- therink- I am not sure if you have taken the faucet off of the outsie camp kitchen yet, but you cannot separate the faucet from the plastic panel without either a) turning off the water and removing a bunch of parts, or







getting a quite sudden bath... Ask me how I know.

- Tek- That sounds like what I'm going to do. The caulking came out already, but I didn't have a #3 philips with me to remove the screws while at the CG. Am I correct in thinking that you left the faucet attached to the plastic and just removed the back tray from the camper itself? Did the plastic part actually come out of the camper, or did you just move it aside to sneak your head in there?

Again, thanks very kindly for all your input. 
Paul


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

We had a similar issue, but ours was the connection to the outside kitchen faucet. Didn't matter how much I snugged it up, the connection would always leak. Figured the faucet had split at the threads during one of our colder days last winter. Would up replacing the entire faucet. No more leaks. Note to self---blow out that faucet as well, and then use the pink stuff.









If you can't see the leak from inside the camper, best bet is to remove the outdoor kitchen and look around. Not a whole lot of room to work from the inside...


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

golfduke said:


> wow, thanks a lot for the feedback- you guys (gals) never disappoint! To clarify-
> 
> - This was on a city connection with a proper pressure regulator installed right at the spigot before going into my inline filter...
> 
> ...


 You should be able to tip the unit out to gain access. It might be handy to have a second person there to support it, dependant on the amount of movement you can get. Definately don't pull or let it hang. It could cause more problems (of course)!

Good luck!

At least you have a good idea of where the area is. The outside cook top tip out method is less intrusive than disconnecting a gas line and eliminates the possibility of another hazard, if in fact you can get to the problem in this fashion.

If you have to go the other way and need to break a gas fitting, make sure you have leak detect compound (a sort of soapy water mixture) or another way to ensure you do not have a propane leak, Which would present its own, new and unique problem!

Eric


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

golfduke said:


> - Tek- That sounds like what I'm going to do. The caulking came out already, but I didn't have a #3 philips with me to remove the screws while at the CG. Am I correct in thinking that you left the faucet attached to the plastic and just removed the back tray from the camper itself? Did the plastic part actually come out of the camper, or did you just move it aside to sneak your head in there?


After the screws were out the hole outdoor kitchen thing just lifted right out faucet and all. I think I did take the door off first that also holds the stove and sink. I think it was two screws holding the cable and then it just lifted up off the hinge.

There was enough pipe slack to lift the whole kitchen out see what was going on. I kept the picnic table close to just lay stuff on.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

And the winner is...



Justman said:


> We had a similar issue, but ours was the connection to the outside kitchen faucet. Didn't matter how much I snugged it up, the connection would always leak. Figured the faucet had split at the threads during one of our colder days last winter. Would up replacing the entire faucet. No more leaks. Note to self---blow out that faucet as well, and then use the pink stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was EXACTLY what happened. The male threaded portion of the camp kitchen faucet (hot water side) split and was dripping down the back of the camp kitchen plastic and into the camper. $30 and a new faucet later and we are good to go again. Everything else seemed tight, and it also gave me an opportunity to spray foam the 2 holes where the electrics and water hoses run from the basement into the main camper (I'm critter-complusive)...

Thanks for all the help guys. all in all, it took me about 4 hours including the trip to the RV store... Not too bad at all!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We had a slow leak / puddle under our bathroom sink in our 26RKS, I chased after it for almost a year. In fact I put absorbent kitty little in the sink cabinet do help. I checked and recheck all the hoses and connections but I could never find the problem. It didn't matter if we were on city water or using the pump the kitty litter was always getting wet.

Reluctantly I finally threw in the towel (figuratively) and had a professional RV service company tackle the problem. They found the leak and fixed it, but they said that this was once of the toughest problems they ever had to deal with, and when they finally found the pinhole leak in on of the hoses, it was extremely difficult for them to get to it. They had to do some cutting to get to it.

Long story short, they found it, fixed it, and I paid a couple of hundred dollars to quit using kitty litter!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

golfduke said:


> We had a similar issue, but ours was the connection to the outside kitchen faucet. Didn't matter how much I snugged it up, the connection would always leak. Figured the faucet had split at the threads during one of our colder days last winter. Would up replacing the entire faucet. No more leaks. Note to self---blow out that faucet as well, and then use the pink stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was EXACTLY what happened. The male threaded portion of the camp kitchen faucet (hot water side) split and was dripping down the back of the camp kitchen plastic and into the camper. $30 and a new faucet later and we are good to go again. Everything else seemed tight, and it also gave me an opportunity to spray foam the 2 holes where the electrics and water hoses run from the basement into the main camper (I'm critter-complusive)...

Thanks for all the help guys. all in all, it took me about 4 hours including the trip to the RV store... Not too bad at all!
[/quote]

Excellent! Love it when a plan comes together!


----------

